

Why Math Matters - tokenadult
http://www.collegeboard.com/student/plan/boost-your-skills/10268.html

======
whimsy
All the relevant content seems to be at the bottom, no? Most of it seems to be
fluff that says "You need to learn math so you can learn more math."

The only meat seemed to be:

"Math trains and disciplines your mind."

"Math helps you learn to:

    
    
        * Identify and analyze patterns.
    
        * Develop logic and critical thinking.
    
        * See relationships.
    
        * Solve real world problems."
    

1, 2, and 3 seem questionable to me. 4 is just a gimme - everything you learn
in school can be used to solve real world problems if you stretch your
rationalization sufficiently.

What sort of logic is it that learning math supposedly trains? I'm up to
linear algebra, and I'm using a fair amount of sticking to rules of systems,
but not so much "a implies b" sort of logic.

The above is intended to inquire, not assert.

------
giantfuzzypanda
A collegeboard article? Really? Come on. Don't upvote articles written by the
marketing team of a scamming corporation.

~~~
whimsy
Could you substantiate your assertion? I don't necessarily disagree, but I've
not heard this assertion before.

